# Inverter Fuse?????



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a 500 w Inverter and not sure of the maximum size I should use.

On a recent trip we tried to use 240v steam iron and it blew fuses.

Which is the maximum size fuse I can use for this type of iron?


Paul


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

This is in the LPG/GAS section but I assume it is an electric iron?!!!

How many watts is your iron?

Assuming a minimum of 1kW then it takes 4A at 240V.

Multiply that by 20 to get the current at 12V.

That is 100A!!!!

Clearly, your inverter will not stand a chance of running the iron.

Sad, but true.

PS You should have paid more attention in physics classes at school - that Herr Ohm has a lot to answer for!!

PPS Look at the recent thread on ironing in MHs - quite amusing.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

You take an iron in the van!?!
500W interever @ 240V is just over 2A. An iron, I'd expect, is 5-10A? Maybe a smaller one would be less.

500W inverter, at 12v, would need a 40A fuse and cables direct to battery in most likelyness.

IMO - anything that needs heat, iron, kettle, hair dryer etc, pulls too much power from an inverter. You'd need a 2kw (2000W) inverter and then direct 200A cable to battery. And then expect a 100AH battery to last 15-30 minutes......

Suggest you buy iron-free clothes


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought thats why we are called wrinkleys!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

How about this? 










http://shop.telegraph.co.uk/aa-e910/cat-agc/homewares/homeware-accessories/accessories/micro-iron/


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Lowest wattage steam iron that I can see on Amazon is 750W, so even if you had one of those you would still need a 1000W inverter to be on the safe side. Depending on what you are using to charge your batteries and what other appliances you are running, you shouldn't expect to use it for very long each day.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

This is what you need, simply heat it up on your gas ring:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I dunno, we go out of our way to give helpful information and then the OP ignores us!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I think he's on his way to your hotel to lob your iron back at you!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Ironic isn't it?


P.. We carried a gas powered iron for a few years. Never used it!

C.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

pippin said:


> I dunno, we go out of our way to give helpful information and then the OP ignores us!


...and he only logged on 6 minutes ago at 7.20pm and then off again! Obviously we weren't helpful enough!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I simply cannot get the song "*dashing away with the smoothing iron*" out of my head now.


----------

